# Betta Imbellis - Pictures



## lucklein (Oct 10, 2012)

Betta Imbellis - tried to take some pics. The striped one is a a female, blue one male. Pictures are a bit blurry, sorry for that, but maybe with practice I'll get better. They are in a 55 gallon community tank and everyone gets along very well.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Where'd you get them?  pretty.


----------



## lucklein (Oct 10, 2012)

I got them at a lfs here in Winnipeg. They were quite shy for the first few days but now they are swimming about.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

No offense but those look like regular Bettas. I am pretty sure Angel fish and the other fish in there do not mix.


----------



## lucklein (Oct 10, 2012)

They were sold as betta embellis - and no offense taken! But I'll keep trying to get some better pics.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

B.Imbellis is duller. Pet stores false advertise and get things confused.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

sorry to say but i dont think those are imbellis  i know an imbellis when i see one cause imbellis are my favorite bettas 
i have pure blood imbellis wild caught from natural habitat and my pair does not look the ones in the picture 
Sorry to disappoint you. Please take more picture. here are links to my wild imbellis on youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkUW9R_i8os 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXtnsQZ8h8o
and heres a picture of my male imbellis. Pure bloods look like this


----------



## lucklein (Oct 10, 2012)

No problem. I just thought I'd share the pics. This store sells only fish, not a chain store so I took their word for it. But it's no big deal. Let's just call them bettas then. I still like them. And thanks for your input.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

lucklein said:


> No problem. I just thought I'd share the pics. This store sells only fish, not a chain store so I took their word for it. But it's no big deal. Let's just call them bettas then. I still like them. And thanks for your input.


sorry that you live in canada cause im breeding some imbellis right now i have 100+ frys if you live in the US i'd be glad to sell you a pair


----------



## lucklein (Oct 10, 2012)

Setsuna: Lovely videos. Thank-you!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They are still nice Bettas.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh @Setsuna your Imbellis is a beauty! I didn't know you're a breeder and so close to me (San Jose)! I will definitely be contacting you someday


----------



## PinkGuava (Oct 15, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> sorry that you live in canada cause im breeding some imbellis right now i have 100+ frys if you live in the US i'd be glad to sell you a pair


Why are you such a debbie downer with the frown faces? I would feel really bad if I start telling people that their bettas aren't true breeds. I think you should show some act kindness and send lucklein a free pair with he/she paying for shipping when your fry are all grown. Just saying.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

setsuna cant 
you cant ship live stock from the US to other countries just like that.... you will need like a transhipper or some kind of certification or something. complicated.

And I dont think the real imbellis or not has anything to do with OP's lovely fish... the issue is with the petshop mislabelling their fish.

oh and just for further identification purposes, they both seem female


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

PinkGuava said:


> Why are you such a debbie downer with the frown faces? I would feel really bad if I start telling people that their bettas aren't true breeds. I think you should show some act kindness and send lucklein a free pair with he/she paying for shipping when your fry are all grown. Just saying.


I would if customs let me


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Agility4fun said:


> Oh @Setsuna your Imbellis is a beauty! I didn't know you're a breeder and so close to me (San Jose)! I will definitely be contacting you someday


I used to come with my wife to milpitas every week cause her mom and dad sells organic goods at the farmers market next to the indian community if you know where thats at


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

aokashi said:


> setsuna cant
> you cant ship live stock from the US to other countries just like that.... you will need like a transhipper or some kind of certification or something. complicated.
> 
> And I dont think the real imbellis or not has anything to do with OP's lovely fish... the issue is with the petshop mislabelling their fish.
> ...


Thats exactly why i said if he didnt in canada i would sell him a pair of pureblood imbellis


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I would get tank tank sorted out fast. Angels and bettas don't mix, also angels should have a 29 gallon tall tank absolutely minimum, they grow to around 10 inches vertical, you need a tall and big tank for them. The rummynose tetras should also be in a bigger tank and in a group of 8 minimum (I had 10 but two died, I am gonna be upgrading tanks in the future to a lovely 33.7 gallon) preferably more if the tank allows. The thing is you got a lot of stock that don't really work in harmony. Two females bettas won't work in the long run, one will turn on the other and possibly kill her.

The girls are lovely though. I would get them separate tanks for safety though.

Also, word of advice, what ever aquarium place you go to, they aren't very experienced, so make sure you research on your own and don't ask them, as they will most likely give you information that is false. Check out bettafish.com's sister site, tropicalfishkeeping.com for questions regarding other fish. Username and password are the same on both sites, so you are already a member on there.

@Setsuna I gotta figure out what imbellis' need... maybe I will contact you later on if I am interested in getting some, since you are like 2 hours away from me.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

kfryman said:


> I would get tank tank sorted out fast. Angels and bettas don't mix, also angels should have a 29 gallon tall tank absolutely minimum, they grow to around 10 inches vertical, you need a tall and big tank for them. The rummynose tetras should also be in a bigger tank and in a group of 8 minimum (I had 10 but two died, I am gonna be upgrading tanks in the future to a lovely 33.7 gallon) preferably more if the tank allows. The thing is you got a lot of stock that don't really work in harmony. Two females bettas won't work in the long run, one will turn on the other and possibly kill her.
> 
> The girls are lovely though. I would get them separate tanks for safety though.
> 
> ...


Sure thing


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

PinkGuava said:


> Why are you such a debbie downer with the frown faces? I would feel really bad if I start telling people that their bettas aren't true breeds. I think you should show some act kindness and send lucklein a free pair with he/she paying for shipping when your fry are all grown. Just saying.


 That was extremely rude. They live in different countries shipping would be a nightmare.take a while, get long for permission. You owe them an apology.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok guys, back on track. Keeping in mind we are here to help, not tell anyone what they need to do or say in any matter. Thanks


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay. While there not Imbellis they are still nice Bettas.


----------



## lucklein (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback folks! But it wasn't my intention to start a war. lol
As far as the tank goes, it's a 55 gallon. I am not going to list the numbers and types of fish that are in there. They are all doing fine together and have been for roughly a year. If any problems arise I will deal with them, but so far so good! 
The fish store I bought the bettas in question from is not a chain store. In his defense, he has been in business for over 25 years and is a respected wholesaler who ships all over Canada, has travelled the world, and does speaking engagements and talks all over North America. (He has limited retail hours also) If an error was made, well poop happens. Its not like I got a shark instead of a guppy!
I thank you all for your lively interest in my fish. Absolutely no offense was taken by any means! I'm on this forum to enjoy the variety of opinions from all fellow fish keepers and maybe make some friends along the way. Smile everyone


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

No offense but a year is nothing.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh the tank seems smaller! Great tank size for angels. Just make sure that you watch the bettas when they do indeed get bigger. Being a cichlid, they can get aggressive.

Sorry that you got ripped off. They are at least nice bettas though. Maybe you should ask the fish place if the can correct the name on those bettas so someone else doesn't get what is listed.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

I think i know why those bettas was listed as imbellis. I would need a clear picture of the male to show and example of wat to look for when buying a true imbellis


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I dont think they got ripped off those Bettas are great. Its not like you spent a fortune on them.


----------



## lucklein (Oct 10, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> I think i know why those bettas was listed as imbellis. I would need a clear picture of the male to show and example of wat to look for when buying a true imbellis


Here goes, I tried to get a few better shots for you, at least I think they look better than the last try. They aren't much for posing!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They might be 2 or 3 generation hybrids.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

here are some pictures i made identifying a true imbellis. you might be able to match the difference cause your there looking at your fish and all we have is kinda blur pictures
this is my wild caught imbellis


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have 2 theories with fish like endlers livebearer a fish that has beed very hybridized is still labeled endler. Also it could be the owner knows domestic Bettas have Imbellis Blood and labeled them such.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Also it could be the owner knows domestic Bettas have Imbellis Blood and labeled them such.


I have always been curious about this....how do we identify elements of imbellis gene in our bettas? I have heard that it is most recognizable if the betta has irredescent (sp??) scales. And apparently dragon scales are the extreme version of this trait. Anyone confirm?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

All Domestic Bettas have B.Smarginia, B.Splendens, and B.Imbellis from what I have read.


----------



## lucklein (Oct 10, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> here are some pictures i made identifying a true imbellis. you might be able to match the difference cause your there looking at your fish and all we have is kinda blur pictures
> this is my wild caught imbellis


Thank for this. Yeah, my pics aren't that good. I read on this forum that if you take them and put them in a small bowl or glass to take the picture it turns out better. Maybe I will do that some other time, but for now, I think the first picture on my last post is likely the better of the group. 
Your comparison shot and notes are great. Thanks again!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have seen Smarginia with stripes. It could be that those genes popped up making a domestic look wild.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I have seen Smarginia with stripes. It could be that those genes popped up making a domestic look wild.


Smaragdinas are pure wilds also


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> All Domestic Bettas have B.Smarginia, B.Splendens, and B.Imbellis from what I have read.


This is very true but they have been mixed so much that they kinda have thier own bloods now. Just like when mixing a show betta with a wild creating dragon scales. Like one whole new line with a pure blood creating something new. I think bettas have endless colors and variations we just have to try and try till something new shows up


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> Smaragdinas are pure wilds also


 But domestics have the genes of those species in them.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> But domestics have the genes of those species in them.


how do we know that? we are not the breeders of those that do. the ones that do, might carry the genes but not for long after mixing more of them together


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have seen charistics of B.Smarginia in Domestic. I know we added B.Smarginia in the ingredants for Domestic Betta.


----------

